# The Epistles of Lorgar



## Dark Apostle Loren (May 1, 2008)

Ok Guys I have been trying to locate scraps from the Epistles of Lorgar for a while now, and I would like your help. If you have a quote from them, (Your own or not) Please post it. I want to set up a compilation, of them. I am going through the Book Dark Apostle right know getting them out of there, and they will be added to the list once that is finished. For now to get this ball rolling I have two to start.

_As the Wordbearers moved through the cosmos, proclaiming the Emperors word. The Emperor himself, contacted the blessed Lorgar, and rebuked him. "Your duty is to fight and conquer, not to build places of worship!" Our Master and Lord, heard these words and was stung. For many days he sat in his chambers, and meditated, wearing only the loincloth of the initiate.

The Sacred fires burned through out that time, filled with the incense of worship, and as the fires burned our Lord saw the truth. And when he looked up he saw an irreverent man, who thought he was a god. Lorgar's scream echoed throughout the warp and to all parts of his fleet. And was answered by true gods.



Lorgar is with us, Damnation Clothes Us, Chaos Protects Us, None shall stand against us.
_


----------



## Dark Apostle Ghardek (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah I'm looking for these too. Just to bump the thread.

_"From the fires of betrayal unto the blood of revenge we bring the name of Lorgar, the Bearer of the Word, the facoured son of Chaos, all praise be given unto him. From those that would not heed we offer praise to those who do, that they might turn their gaze our way and gift us with the boon of pain, to turn the galaxy red with blood, and feed the hunger of the gods."_
---Excerpt from the 341st Book of Epistles of Lorgar

_"Victory attained through violence is victory indeed. But when the enemy turns on itself - that is the essence of true, lasting victory."_
---Kor Phaeron - Master of the Faith

_"With victories over others, we conquer. But with victories over ourselves, we are exalted. There must always be contests, and you must always win._
---Kor Phaeron - Master of the Faith


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

I have a few:
*The Commandments of Lorgar to his sons* 
_Thou shalt have no work save the destruction of the Imperium of man. 
Thou shalt have no reward save the blessings of Chaos. 
Thou duty is war. 
Thou shalt obey only the Lords of the Word. 
Thou shalt rejoice in Killing. 
Thou shalt be a tool of Chaos. 
To disobey the Lords is death. 
The greatest reward is the instillation of Hatred in those that stand against us. 
Thou shalt speak but hatred of the Emperor of Mankind. 
The Heretic is the chosen one, protect him, for his life is pain to the Emperor._


_From those that would not heed we offer praise to those who do, that they might turn their gaze our way and gift us with the boon of pain, to turn the galaxy red with blood, and feed the Hunger of the Gods!_

*-Excerpt from the forty-first Book of the Epistles of Lorgar*

i do know that the book contains the fate of every Word Bearer ever. this alone would make it big as hell, also it details the heresy and how the emperor betrayed ALL of his sons. it talks about how to understand chaos and all of its myriad forms and ways, which only i believe the most gifted such as Lorgar or a select few of Dark Apostles can truly understand. it chronicles every event that any Word Bearer was, is, and will be in and HOW the outcome should be IF it is followed to the T.


----------



## Dark Apostle Ghardek (Apr 10, 2009)

Let's keep this thread fresh. The more the better!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I wonder if GW will release a limited edition of the Epistles of Lorgar, with the title "Chaos Bible" or something. There'd be songs in it, chants in Latin... you could even start your own Chaos Cult with it! Awww... I would buy that thing, no matter what. 

Oooh, heres some fluff on this: http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Book_of_Lorgar We might actually have it! =D
And just for the mood: http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Quotes_Chaos


----------

